# Would You Believe



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well had a great weekend camping
But on with the story
Would you believe the guy next to me says this is camping pulls out a second hose
Hooked it up and proceeded to wash his 5th wheel on saturday
That thing was big he said it was 37 footer
I mean he washed the top all the sides. I just sat there shaking my head
Then the next day he hooks the hose up again.
Then he starts to wash his whole pick-up
I mean he took his good old time doing all this.
Man was I starting to get alittle P.O. the nerve of some people.
We have not gotten that much rain lately

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don,

Unbelievable! The consideration some people show for offers amazes me sometimes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

don action 
you should have asked him to wash your trailer too, and while he was at it your truck was dirty








seriously though, campground manners have gone from bad to worse these days

darrel


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

You are sure right on that
Even the last two weekend of camping
We had more kids just walk right through the middle of our camp sites
They don't even care.









Don


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, call me stupid... but what was the problem? Did the water run onto your site or something?

I keep my trailer in storage, and I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to manage to get it washed and waxed without doing it at a campground.


----------



## rnameless (Jun 30, 2005)

Campsite cutters







as I like to call them are a major pet peeve of mine. I have taken to barricading my campsite to keep the cutters out. My barricades usually include a well placed clothesline or campchair on the trail that produces the cutters. You can ususally tell if you are going to get them by noticing paths surrounding your trailer etc. it also helps to ask them not to do it especially if you see the same ones over and over.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I tend to wash the bugs off my trailer at the site when necessary. I don't wash the entire rig or anything, but those bugs baking for days in the hot sun are a bugger to get off!

I certainly wouldn't do it if I was very close by another site or something.

I've done the same with the tow vehicle, but only on a paved campground site which was away from others.

Respect for your camping neighbors is always the deciding factor motivating me to do what I do. If my fire is bothering someone...it goes out. If my kids are bothering people...I make them quit. If my dog barks...you get the point.

Aretha Franklin sang it best...R~E~S~P~E~C~T


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, obviously if the water was running onto neighboring sites I wouldn't do it. But given the loud music, barking dogs, smoking fire rings, hookup thieves, etc. etc. I seem to have to contend with as a general rule every time I go out, I can't see why somebody would get upset if I washed and waxed my rig on my site.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree with Dan. One place we stayed in Wyoming told us when we checked in that " If you want to wash your rigs feel free to do so" and a lot of people did. After a long road trip the bugs get pretty thick. I would not however let water interfere with someone else's campsite. Unsupervised kids, dogs and loud music is much worse in my opinion.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Politeness is a disappearing value it seems. Many times, I've been quite happy with my neighbors in the camping areas I've used. However, I find that even my own son, whom I've tried to teach manners, has been guilty of routinely cutting across campsites. Getting kids to think about others is one of the hardest tasks I've ever been given as a parent - my oldest understands but mys son is a different matter.

That said, I also try and think about others when I camp. We keep our music low enough so it isn't possible to hear outside our camp. Same fo the TV - if windows are open, volume is down. Washing my rig in the campsite never even occured to me. I think the bug washing that Jolly described might be something I'd do but that can be done without a lot of water and is limited to a small part of the camper.

It would be great to wish away the bad mannered campers, the best I can manage is to be tolerant as much as possible. (I DID NOT like the Harley riders that continuously rode their thumpers around the campground roads at 5 miles an hour. What's with that? Showing off or what? Didn't quite understand that one and it got under the skin.)

BBB


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't have any washing facilities at my storage -- at least not yet, but I'm drilling a well this fall.







So, when I take the rig to a campground, I wash it, but I always check the lay of the land to see if my run-off is going to effect anyone else.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Dan
The campground is close to home.
What get me is that we haven't gotton that munch rain lately.
I guess with living with a well system.
I've to watch my water usage









Don


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Most of the CG I've been to have a rule about NOT washing your vehicles because of water consumption.

Steve


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Don,

As someone who worked for years in the water business, I would say that lack of rain for weeks, months, or even a whole season will have little effect on a good  aquifer. For an aquifer that is small area-wise to benefit from rainfall (recharge) and which has many wells pumping from it (discharge), there could be a problem.

But most aquifers are large enough and hold enough water that a low rainfall year doesn't affect them appreciably. It's when there is a deficit year after year that wells can go dry. This would require deeper wells (expensive and very inconvenient to say the least). If wells are going dry in your area, hopefully people are execising restraint in their use of water.

Bill


----------



## KRKarnes (Jul 9, 2005)

America land of the free. If the CG is OK with it and the guys on his site. Live and let live.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

I know were you are coming from. I live on a well. During the dry season, water is a premium and it urks me to see water sprinklers going full blast even when there is a no water lawn ban in effect.

Thor


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Holy cow, I go camping to get AWAY from chores like washing cars. I'll do that in my driveway when the vacation is over.

Kevin P.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Most of the campgrounds I go to have rules against washing vehicles. Does washing really help? Even slow moving traffic stirs up a lot more dust and very quickly everything is dirty again. I do think that removing the bugs is a good idea.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Playing Devil's Advocate here, some of the full time guys do this pretty frequently, most of them (not all) check with the camp hosts before they pull out the hose. I've watched a few, and most are pretty conservative with the water. Thing I never could figure out is how to get them to wash my rig too!


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

I think that pride of ownership is part of why some owners like to keep their rigs clean even while traveling. I personally have not washed my trailer while on the road but if given the opportunity and time....providing I carried the equipment..would do so. I have always taken a great deal of pride in my vehicles, boats and now ... travel trailer. I feel good about keeping it looking nice. It is not work to me. It's part of the fun


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

It's very simple Ken - I want to get a coat of wax on there. I could wax it in storage but not wash it. I'll probably end up trying to locate a truck car wash of some sort around the area.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Grizzley RV PArk in West Yellowstone had a place you could pull your rig to and wash away! A lot of the big rig full timers took advantage of it. Smart idea.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

I have no problem with this as long as the campground rules state that you can do this. If the rules state no washing vehicles then do it somewhere else. I would like to wash mine once I get there, but if the rules say no, that means everyone !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow...you guys really camp in some fancy places. If I wanted to do this I'd be hauling water for days from a local river.


----------

